# starting a new tank



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I just got permission at work to start a new tank. I am puttin a betta and two apple snails in it. I am going to be in charge of it. we are doing a whole thing on it with the kids they are going to help name the fish and snails and also set up (as much as they can) i am going to let them help feed and such but i am going to be very carefully supervising and making sure things are done right. I am going to explain things about the fish and snails and stuff. I am helping to create a new generation of fish lovers and fish keepers. yeah for me. I am so excited. I am planning on doing it tomorrow after my class. wish me luck


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow, probably the best way to teach the kids some biology and responsibility. What size tank? Is it already cycled or are you planning to do that as a part of the education?
Good luck!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also in order to control over feeding I'd parsal out the food in little vials or baggies, that way they can only feed what you want them to.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

For a Betta and two snails PLEASE DO NOT get less than a 3GAL... It's a reasonable size... plus, the kids seeing the fish in a small tank will make them think that's responsible.  Good luck on the 'project'.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

it is a five gallon i believe. it is bigger than my two and a half for sure. i am almost completely positive that it is five gallons. i have a two and a half for my betta and ONE snail at home. I wouldnt put any more snails in there. only one. the kids loved it. they don't actually get to feed our fish because they are only two. basically they looked at the fish before i put it into the tank, then they "helped" (watched) me release it after i acclimated it. they cant feed it because then they think it is okay to open the lid. then they open it whenever they want and stick their hands in it and try to catch the fish and take the snails out. so i do the feedings. if there were one or two kids i might try to let them feed it, but it is very hard to teach twenty two year olds that they cannot put their hands in the tank any time they want. but it went very well. lots of pictures were taken and as soon as we can figure out how to get them onto my computer, i will post some.


----------

